# Cervelo makes UCI weight llimit?



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

I saw Chris Anker Sørensen winning Saturday's Dauphine stage on a Cervelo R3-SL and what I assume were Zipp 202 wheels. I don't see how the bike could make the 6.8kg weight limit (I didn't see any power meter to make the bike heavier).

-ilan


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Saddle, post, stem, bars, cages, pedals, and computer.

Starnut


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

STARNUT said:


> Saddle, post, stem, bars, cages, pedals, and computer.
> 
> Starnut


Very clever, except that it isn't: the computer isn't counted because it's a disposable component, which came as an unpleasant surprise to numerous teams on the Alpe d'Huez ITT.

-ilan


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

Sometimes lead weights under the bottle cages...


----------

